

Finding a team to build a prototype - dworrad
http://blog.suppr.co/

======
phyllotaxis
I really loved reading this. I'm in a similar boat, though not at the stage of
recruiting anyone yet. Let me ask you this though: are you unconcerned about
not having people in a face-to-face environment?

I can't imagine working with someone on developing my/our shared passions
remotely. Besides, I communicate far better in person. Is that an unusual
position to take, in your eyes, or do you just know what you need from a
technical standpoint and choose not to worry about personalities etc... ?

~~~
dworrad
37signals have a vast team spread all around the world and they have always
said it doesn't hinder them... I think if you believe in the people you are
working with the distance soon doesn't matter too much.

